#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Tips over huid,haar etc..

## FANTACHAT

*Voor een strakke huid:*
scrub je huid min 1 max 2 keer in de week met scrub creme laat een beetje intrekken afspoelen met lauw water en ga dan onder een koude douche staan ongeveer 2 minuten koudedouche is goed voor de bloedsomloop en ook heel goed voor je huid het word er strakker van en houd cellilitus tegen


*Voor glanzend haar:*


Masseer je haar 1 keer in de 2 weken of 1 keer per week met Olijven olie laat 2 uurtjes in trekken en spoel het er dan uit


tip: ga niet gelijk onder de douche staan maar smeer gelijk shampoo op je haar zonder het natte maken laat het lekker schuimen dan is die olijvenolie er in een mum van tijd uit.


*Voor een gave huid*
en gave huid:1 volle eetlepel volle yoghurt
1 volle eetlepel honing


Mixen en op je gezicht smeren circa 20 minuten laten drogen en dan van je gezicht af scrubben en Voila een babyhuidje.


*Tegen meeeters:*


Smeer honing op je gezicht en scrub het zachtjes met suiker (1 gestreken eetlepel) totdat het wegsmelt.


Voor een mooie huid en energie:Iedere ochtend een eetlepel gembersiroop in jus d,orange en het reinigt de keel .
nooit slapen met make-up.Een goede voedende creme.En veel lachen en genieten daar word je stralend door.

----------


## Nadieh.UvA

Goede tips!  :grote grijns:  Ik kwam dit laatst tegen op Pinterest: How I Improved My Skin {Acne, Scaring & Overall Complexion}

Castor olie waar ze het op deze site over hebben is een soort van Wonderolie en die heb ik gewoon bij de etos gehaald. Op het flesje staat dat het voor de urinewegen is, dus ik dacht ik oeh ranzig. Maar ik heb het toch uitgeprobeerd! Ik had een beetje last van een onzuivere huid op mn kin en dat is veel minder geworden. Daarintegen werden mn wangen wel ineens super droog, wat raar is aangezien je vet opbrengt. Maargoed dat kan natuurlijk ook door het koude weer zijn gekomen van de afgelopen weken. 

Ik ben er een week mee gestopt en toen had ik toch weer wat onzuiverheden. Nu gebruik ik het alleen op mn kin en het werkt echt super goed!

----------


## lovetheislam

Upp...... !

----------


## Vanillatje

> Goede tips!  Ik kwam dit laatst tegen op Pinterest: How I Improved My Skin {Acne, Scaring & Overall Complexion}
> 
> Castor olie waar ze het op deze site over hebben is een soort van Wonderolie en die heb ik gewoon bij de etos gehaald. Op het flesje staat dat het voor de urinewegen is, dus ik dacht ik oeh ranzig. Maar ik heb het toch uitgeprobeerd! Ik had een beetje last van een onzuivere huid op mn kin en dat is veel minder geworden. Daarintegen werden mn wangen wel ineens super droog, wat raar is aangezien je vet opbrengt. Maargoed dat kan natuurlijk ook door het koude weer zijn gekomen van de afgelopen weken. 
> 
> Ik ben er een week mee gestopt en toen had ik toch weer wat onzuiverheden. Nu gebruik ik het alleen op mn kin en het werkt echt super goed!


_
Wat je ook kan proberen is, je gezicht stomen! 
1 x per week! heerlijk is dat._

----------


## She-is-Royal

Je tips zijn echt leuk!

----------


## Zafaa

Stomen met gewoon heet water?

----------


## Lailla92

Manuka honing is echt super om te eten en op je huid te smeren.. Ook slik ik vitamine B is goed voor huid en haar en ik doe wekelijks masker in me haar met kokosolie, me haar gaat echt glanzen dan.

----------


## flowerbom

Castor olie stimuleert de haar groei zou wel er mee oppassen om het op het gezicht smeren

----------


## Jamris

GoldenOil is echt goed voor je huid en haar gebruik ik ook

----------


## sarah4

De balmain volume spray is ook super goed voor je huidhaar. het zorgt voor een mooie glans en volume. Tenminste zo ervaar ik het. Het stimuleert niet de groei of zoiets, maar het is iig niet slecht voor mijn haar. Hebben jullie dames ervaring met dit haarverzorging product?

----------


## BintQamar

Ik masseer mijn hoofdhuid elke dag met hoofd vooruitgebogen. 1x per week masker. De ene week ei masker andere week keratine masker. 
Minimaal 1x per week castor oil in mijn haar. Daarna masseer ik mijn hoofdhuid zodat het goed intrekt. (Ik mix het wel met andere olieen want het is te dik om puur te gebruiken).
Mijn haar groeit eindelijk goed en is gezond. 
Trouwens dames met krullen, niet elke dag je haren kammen, maar ontklitten met je vingers. Scheelt heeel veel haaruitval.
Ei masker: groeit haar snel van.
Castor oil: dikker haar en groeit snel.

----------

